# Where does OAS get its info for determining how long you have lived in Canada



## yerboguy (Sep 14, 2017)

A simple question but apparently not so simple to find the answer, at least I can't find it, does anyone know? Is if from tax returns? It can't be from entry and departure dates because Canada only recently started tracking departures. Thanks!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The only place that I can think of is CPP contributions. If you request a list of your contributions they will listed back to your very first contribution.. Or perhaps from tax returns.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know definitively but I expect your record of CPP contributions may be one source. CPP & OAS are linked via service Canada. Not everyone contributes to CPP I know, I'm just saying it might be one source.
I also think they may make a presumption if you were born in Canada or when you immigranted became a PR , Citizen etc.
Probably have some way of swearing a declaration and of course a % of that will be fraudulent.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I know when my mom applied she had to provide dates and proof of when she was out of the country (she lived overseas for several years during her young adulthood). She didn't have proof for everything, as it was many years in the past, but I think they did take her word for it eventually. I don't know the full details as she took care of it herself and I just heard about it secondhand.


----------



## yerboguy (Sep 14, 2017)

Retiredguy said:


> I don't know definitively but I expect your record of CPP contributions may be one source. CPP & OAS are linked via service Canada. Not everyone contributes to CPP I know, I'm just saying it might be one source.
> I also think they may make a presumption if you were born in Canada or when you immigranted became a PR , Citizen etc.
> Probably have some way of swearing a declaration and of course a % of that will be fraudulent.


Yeah but for those that they automatically qualify there couldn't be any declaration. And I hadn't thought of what you mentioned about looking at CPP contributions, but like you say, some people rarely or ever pay that. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## yerboguy (Sep 14, 2017)

Spudd said:


> I know when my mom applied she had to provide dates and proof of when she was out of the country (she lived overseas for several years during her young adulthood). She didn't have proof for everything, as it was many years in the past, but I think they did take her word for it eventually. I don't know the full details as she took care of it herself and I just heard about it secondhand.


Yeah that sort of "proof" could be impossible to come by when the periods in question were 40 years back.


----------

